# New heater installed today!



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

So for my home I needed a new heater and since I heat with propane I needed something that would heat well and I did not have to do a lot to install it.

After some searching I came up with a ventless propane heater. Don't worry, there are enough air leaks to put the Exxon Valdez to shame. I don't like a house that is air tight...










This is the heater in action. Approx 25,000 btu per hour and boy does it kick out the heat. I got the version that runs on natural gas or propane and it also had a blower and 5,000 btu of electric heat. This thing is amazing and right now it is 2° outside and going to be -9° before morning.

You don't have to run the blower or electric heat options but the blower helps to circulate the air around the room.

Now this heater cost me $100 shipped to the door and about $50 in fittings and pipe etc. It is a refurbished unit. I got it from FactoryBuysDirect.com


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm impressed with the size for the price!

I *would* suggest sealing more cracks, though.... 
A lot of folks are scared of ventless heaters for no real good reason.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Sweet! Great deal.

If you have leaks around windows and such, there's a nice product called Seal-N-Peel
http://www.amazon.com/18354-Seal-Removable-Caulk-10-1-Ounce/dp/B001QFZS6E

You use a caulk gun to lay a bead. When you want it off, just peal the bead off.

To give you an idea, it is (or is similar to) the rubbery stuff they use to affix credit cards to paper when they mail them to you.

Be advised that the grip is strong enough that you can't open a window or door until the bead is removed. Consider emergency exits when determining where to use it, or not. _I did my office door which isn't used in the winter. Tried to open it with a bead of the stuff and it wasn't going to happen._


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I believe you made an excellent choice!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I'm impressed with the size for the price!
> 
> I *would* suggest sealing more cracks, though....
> A lot of folks are scared of ventless heaters for no real good reason.


Well it is in an RV. 35' 5th wheel. I also use the roof top ac unit fan to circulate the air. Years ago we did not see black mold in a house because air could circulate. Once they started sealing houses up with plastic then the mold problems started.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I would at least suggest using the window shrink film - that stuff helps a LOT.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

It was near 10 below the last couple of nights and everything was fine. I do have 1.5" styrofoam in the bedroom windows. There is just not a need in my mind to seal it all up. I know it helps with heating costs or cooling costs.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey as long as you are happy and warm, great.


----------

